# Vista Launched.



## anandk (Jan 30, 2007)

*Bill Gates Celebrates Worldwide General Availability of Windows Vista and the 2007 Microsoft Office System*
January 29, 2007
*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/handdown.gif
From Times Square in New York City, Microsoft Chairman Bill Gates hosted the worldwide launch of Windows Vista and the 2007 Microsoft Office System. The celebration paid tribute to the millions of Microsoft customers, partners and product testers around the world who provided input and feedback on these products -- helping Microsoft transform the way people communicate, create and share content, and access information and entertainment in the new digital age.

CONGRATS MICROSOFT.

Here.

_Microsoft has made the first batch of 22 updates for Vista available via the built-in Windows Update client._

*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/SigBar.gif


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 30, 2007)

The Monopolist ruleth.


----------



## jack// ani (Jan 30, 2007)

wow...vista is out, so are the bugs, and now updates too


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 30, 2007)

> wow...vista is out, so are the bugs, and now updates too




Same story with all the OS out there. Don't tell me u don't like updating the OS to fix problems


----------



## i_am_crack (Jan 30, 2007)

thazts cool man


----------



## jack// ani (Jan 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Same story with all the OS out there. Don't tell me u don't like updating the OS to fix problems



yeah...i do like updates and do it on regular basis!!

but certainly not for newly launched products like vista...which is supposed to be the biggest release of the year...its messy!!

so better wait...for next updated retail version. who the hell..have time n money to keep then updating..right from its release...huh


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 30, 2007)

Yipeeee


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 30, 2007)

> but certainly not for newly launched products like vista...which is supposed to be the biggest release of the year...its messy!!
> 
> so better wait...for next updated retail version. who the hell..have time n money to keep then updating..right from its release...huh


One thing you should know, that Vista is relesed today for the geenral public. However it's been 3 months that it was relesed for Bussiness Users, so technically it is already 3 months old

By the way, activewin has done an extensive 72 page review of Windows Vista

Tomshardware has compleated there XP vs Vista performance difference benchmarks


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 30, 2007)

@ Indyan]

so far, there is no such way found. Even i m looking for the same


----------



## ambandla (Jan 30, 2007)

IN tomshardware, for all the tests Windows Xp is faster than Vista. This does not mean that XP is superior. let the 64 bit apps taking full use of Vista features come in and XP will look like granny before Vista.


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Jan 30, 2007)

well it's out. support for XP might be out in another two years. MS dumps it's old software like anything.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey thanks for the info.....


----------



## anandk (Jan 30, 2007)

saurabh.sauron said:
			
		

> well it's out. support for XP might be out in another two years. MS dumps it's old software like anything.



it was supposed to end 2009, but xp support will now end 2014. The addition of a five-year "extended support" phase to Windows XP will take effect in May 2009.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Same story with all the OS out there. Don't tell me u don't like updating the OS to fix problems


Yes, we do - but certainly not on the day it is released.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 30, 2007)

@arya

Vista was relesed 3 months ago un-officially, & today only it is relesed for Public use. 

MS relesed some updates for Vista today, & guess what, none of them are releted to security, they are usability updates such as MUI & other languages


----------



## jack// ani (Jan 30, 2007)

^^ yeah..true!! nobody on the earth wants to do that..
__________


			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> @arya
> 
> Vista was relesed 3 months ago un-officially, & today only it is relesed for Public use.
> 
> MS relesed some updates for Vista today, & guess what, none of them are releted to security, they are usability updates such as MUI & other languages



but still...its buddy right.


----------



## soham (Jan 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> One thing you should know, that Vista is relesed today for the geenral public. However it's been 3 months that it was relesed for Bussiness Users, so technically it is already 3 months old
> 
> By the way, activewin has done an extensive 72 page review of Windows Vista
> 
> Tomshardware has compleated there XP vs Vista performance difference benchmarks



It wasnt exactly launched for all business 3 months ago. It was only launched for big scale enterprises (Vista Enterprise Edition) and was available through volume licensing. Even Vista Business Edition has been launched today.


----------



## anandk (Jan 30, 2007)

ok, the build-up is over and xp's successor vista has hit the shelves.

"Vista will make finding easily exploitable vulnerabilities a lot harder, according to security researchers..."
*www.securityfocus.com/news/11439?ref=rss 

*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/stylucm5.gif


----------



## soham (Jan 30, 2007)

Is Vista already out in stores in India. WHat is the price?


----------



## the deconstructionist (Jan 30, 2007)

old should make way for the new. It will lead to more upgrades.


----------



## anandk (Jan 30, 2007)

soham said:
			
		

> Is Vista already out in stores in India. WHat is the price?



dont think its out in the stores in India yet...
but here are the indicative prices in India :

vista home basic - 8450/-
vista home premium - 10050/-
vista business - 12500/-
vista ultimate - 16700/-

a nice review here btw, Review: Windows Vista operating system


----------



## soham (Jan 30, 2007)

Vista Home basic costs more than XP pro and it doesnt even sport Aero!
It is priced such that everyone willing to buy Vista would end up buying the Home premium version.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 30, 2007)

yeah that is true, XP Home editions costs less then Vista basic, something not right. All of a sudden, Windows XP looks better then Vista on old hardware


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> yeah that is true, XP Home editions costs less then Vista basic, something not right. All of a sudden, Windows XP looks better then Vista on old hardware



 VIsta will come bundled with new desktop pc's from most manufacturers so that'll help vista too .


----------



## soham (Jan 30, 2007)

In India, there would be hardly any vendors who would bundle anything above Vista Home Basic. Imagine getting a copy of Vista Ultimate Edition with a 35k PC.
Suddenly a premium OS has become a luxury possesion.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 30, 2007)

> In India, there would be hardly any vendors who would bundle anything above Vista Home Basic. Imagine getting a copy of Vista Ultimate Edition with a 35k PC.
> Suddenly a premium OS has become a luxury possesion



This luxery will soon be all over, due to piracy. There are many people who don't need anything over Vista home premium, however still they will want Ultimate edition, just for the sake of it cos it's the best


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> This luxery will soon be all over, due to piracy. There are many people who don't need anything over Vista home premium, however still they will want Ultimate edition, just for the sake of it cos it's the best



10 on 10


----------



## aryayush (Jan 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> This luxery will soon be all over, due to piracy. There are many people who don't need anything over Vista home premium, however still they will want Ultimate edition, just for the sake of it cos it's the best


Of course, but can you blame them? If I can have a better product, I'll always want it too whether I actually require it or not.

This comic puts it forward quite effectively:

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/915.gif

Even if you overlook the last part, the message is quite clear. Announcing so many different versions of a product is simply tomfoolery.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> This luxery will soon be all over, due to piracy. There are many people who don't need anything over Vista home premium, however still they will want Ultimate edition, just for the sake of it cos it's the best


There is no harm if you get it for free


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 30, 2007)

dont we always crave for BEST....so we all had MS WINDOWS Xp..now very soon it will be VISTA


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 31, 2007)

Time to go to pirate bay . .


----------



## premsharma (Jan 31, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> One thing you should know, that Vista is relesed today for the geenral public. However it's been 3 months that it was relesed for Bussiness Users, so technically it is already 3 months old
> 
> [/URL]



It was released for underground users at the same of Business release.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 31, 2007)

zindaabad zindaabad piracy zindaabad


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 31, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Of course, but can you blame them? If I can have a better product, I'll always want it too whether I actually require it or not.
> 
> This comic puts it forward quite effectively:
> 
> Even if you overlook the last part, the message is quite clear. Announcing so many different versions of a product is simply tomfoolery.



Different versions provide choice to the consumer, everybody likes choice. 

btw,comics are my favourite , and yes the message is clear in this one too.

*img249.imageshack.us/img249/4963/20060513vy6.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 31, 2007)

^^good one

* Bill Gates on Daily Show* (video)

watch it, its funny


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 31, 2007)

@ tarey_g - I could understand the cartoon. Mac users are usually the hip guys, designers and girls - no on target list of usual virus writers.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2007)

Was there any BSOD in the launch show?
Are there any BSODs in Vista?


----------



## nagarjun_424 (Jan 31, 2007)

Yay! I was waiting fot this. Luckily it was a worldwide release. Unlike the Zune and the Xbox 360...

I can't wait for a product to be released here after it has been released in another country! I get too excited.

Can't w8 to get my hands onto Vista.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 31, 2007)

The reason for only one version & pack of MacOS X is that it runs only on a few selected hardware, & U will need to buy a Mac to run it, thats why it costs $130, they are already making money by saling the drivers & hardware

Windows Vista on the other hand, install on millions of possible hardware configurations, not sticking or limited to just one. Besides, not everyone needs MCE features, or Volume shadow copy, or server support, so why give them these components? Why not just relese a slim version at lower cost, & if the user requires he can Express upgrade to other higher versions or use 3Rd party Alternatives  like for example, media portal, or SageTV.

 Whats the point of giving someone Home premium, when he doesn't have hardware enough to run it ( a DX9 based gfx card), why not give him an option of Vista home basic at low price

Besides, MS cannot make just one edition, like Windows Vista , they will again get sued for relesing one with WMP11, or one with Inbuilt WLM 8.1. Vista targets a lot bigger market, & users can buy whatever they want.


----------



## anandk (Jan 31, 2007)

_nice pictorial representation tarey_g. found in it, an answer, to an unanswered question, i had in my mind, for quite some time. thanx._

“Windows Vista and Microsoft Office 2007 will transform the way people work and play,” said Bill Gates, chairman of Microsoft. “Personal computers have become a key part of the daily lives of almost a billion people worldwide..."

*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/vislaunch.jpg
bill gates and ballmer together on the stage : a rare occurance

“We designed Windows Vista and Office 2007 as springboards for our partners, for realizing the next generation of computing, for a whole new wave of innovation in devices and software that offer better graphics, better connectivity and communications, and a more productive, more enjoyable experience all around,” Ballmer said..."


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2007)

How would it be like if those kids touched that screen and

*BSOD*


----------



## planetcall (Jan 31, 2007)

I am afraid if they are really gonna make piracy that difficult. Windows XP is already creating mess for a vast pool of people with the WGA and OGA validations.


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 31, 2007)

better connectivity and communications, and a more productive, more enjoyable experience all around,” Ballmer said..."

i think he said the same in XP tooo.................

same use of lines...


----------



## aryayush (Jan 31, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> _nice pictorial representation tarey_g. found in it, an answer, to an unanswered question, i had in my mind, for quite some time. thanx._


If you think that the comic shown by him is the definitive answer to your question, you need to look around a little.

If Macs are such non-entities that the mighty virus writers do not care about it, why do the software developers do - why does Adobe do, why does Microsoft care! And basically, if virus writers do not care to write viruses for the Mac, should I be disappointed? Of course not.
So, it is a win-win situation for Mac users whichever way you see it.
And thanks for the comic, tarey_g - it cheered me up. Seriously.


----------



## RaghuKL (Feb 1, 2007)

let there be thousands of new viruses and thousands of new threats requiring endless updates.So the people will spend next few precious years of their already stressful life finding updates / bugfixes / tweaks / the easy-to-find-shortcut-now-hidden-beyond -any person's reach. 

Let the bugs(new improved stable features now in india) roll in please..


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 1, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> billy is smart ...... bt he could have released BUGS FIXES 1st & then the actual OS ......... LOL ...........
> 
> VISTA = PISTA (dialup users) ...........



Right now vista is good for RTM, & it's out now. Bugs will always be ther & system updates will always be required in all OS.

Vista = Pista (dialup users)  absolutely right


----------



## planetcall (Feb 1, 2007)

Microsoft विष्टा is finally out ! Lol it was stuck for last 5 years.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 1, 2007)

It is supposed to be 'िवसटा', as opposed to 'विष्टा'. The 'SA' should be half but I don't know how to put a half 'SA'.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2007)

^^Yes do as he is saying(but dont change the ष) 
this is the correct word िवषटा 
(actually the correct word is िवसटा) but the above means what I want it to mean


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 1, 2007)

planetcall said:
			
		

> I am afraid if they are really gonna make piracy that difficult. Windows XP is already creating mess for a vast pool of people with the WGA and OGA validations.



They are making it difficult for legal user not for illegaly users.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 1, 2007)

hows VISTA...... wont it do???


----------



## aryayush (Feb 1, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> They are making it difficult for legal user not for illegaly users.


Exactly.


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 1, 2007)

^^^ i heard from some sources that u cant activate vista in a system if it gets its mobo/(any serious product) replaced twice

also that drm sh1t with those messy restrictions in activation

only pirates and hardcore windows fanboys will buy vista(with those above mentioned freebies) for more than 10k (ie home premium)

i'm gonna stick with win xp and hopefully use linux if it offers me everything


----------



## nageentp (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey Guys

Where can I get Windows Vista Ultimate !, me at chennai.

Called up the local distributors of windows xp, n they said it will be available only after 2 weeks


----------



## aryayush (Feb 1, 2007)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> ^^^ i heard from some sources that u cant activate vista in a system if it gets its mobo/(any serious product) replaced twice
> 
> also that drm sh1t with those messy restrictions in activation
> 
> ...


You'd mentioned that you'd bought a Mac, what happened to that? 

Sorry for being off-topic!


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 2, 2007)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> ^^^ i heard from some sources that u cant activate vista in a system if it gets its mobo/(any serious product) replaced twice



"You may uninstall the software and install it on another device for your use. You may not do so to share this license between devices."
If you upgrade an existing PC, you'll be allowed to reactivate under the new license terms, and you'll have 30 days to do so, *which is a significant improvement over the three-day grace period allowed when Windows XP goes "out of tolerance."*
So as you are a XP user from yrs and never faced such problem, then vista is a better case. Just dont go with the 'Some sources' which have rotten articles.



			
				Vyasram said:
			
		

> also that drm sh1t with those messy restrictions in activation
> 
> only pirates and hardcore windows fanboys will buy vista(with those above mentioned freebies) for more than 10k (ie home premium)
> 
> i'm gonna stick with win xp and hopefully use linux if it offers me everything



Non DRM'd content will play like in XP(why are ppl making fuss), and the activation is not messy unless someone has pirated copy. 
Vista's biggest competitior is Windows XP, I dont think avg user has any need to buy Vista soon. Gamers an enthusiasts will buy it for sure.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 2, 2007)

And Also. The DRM will activate if the disc has those option such has for HD-DVD and Blu-Ray. The DRM will not affect other things such has for ripping mp3 and other things.

BTW:- HD-DVD and Blu-Ray is cracked. . Hurray for them and loser for people who spend lot of money in copy-protection. They can spend those money in africa and save them.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 2, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> BTW:- HD-DVD and Blu-Ray is cracked. . Hurray for them and loser for people who spend lot of money in copy-protection. They can spend those money in africa and save them.



Or they could have made the product cheaper instead of spending millions on making copy protection.


----------



## anandk (Feb 2, 2007)

vista and ofc2007 became available, January 30, in retail stores across India. 

*www.mumbaimirror.com/net/mmpaper.aspx?page=article&sectid=7&contentid=20070131025315375578776cb


----------



## blueshift (Feb 3, 2007)

do not want to create a new post but this is funny.

Edit: *www.marcorolandi.com/imgs/just4fun.jpg


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 3, 2007)

^^^ and it has been posted in this same thread already by aryayush.


----------



## blueshift (Feb 3, 2007)

I am so idiot.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 3, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> I am so idiot.



You are totally right about it.


----------



## anandk (Feb 9, 2007)

hmm...looks like vista home premium is doing the best !!!

"Microsoft's wish that consumers purchase the premium versions of Windows Vista rather than the most basic version of the OS may be coming true, according to the findings of a research report released Thursday. Research from Current Analysis for the week ending Feb. 3, which covers the first five days Vista was available to U.S. retail customers, shows that sales of PCs with *Vista Home Premium preinstalled comprised 70 percent *of PC unit sales in the U.S. retail market, while sales of PCs with Vista Home Basic accounted for 22 percent. Windows Vista was released to consumers on Jan. 30. 

However, sales of PCs with the most full-featured and expensive consumer version of Vista, Windows Vista Ultimate, were lackluster in the first week, accounting for a mere 1.2 percent of PC sales...*www.infoworld.com/


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 9, 2007)

HOme premium isthe best price/performance package out of the available options.


----------



## lalit_ngp (Feb 10, 2007)

i hv vista ultimate retail ......it rocks


----------



## anandk (Feb 10, 2007)

hey guys : Catch the launch of Vista that happened at Mumbai… watch Priyanka, akshay, malliaka arora khan, sunidhi chauhan in action ...
*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/vismum.jpg
share the WOW : starplus, 10pm, 11th feb.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 10, 2007)

^Retardation (better than the "flying dancers")


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 10, 2007)

Vista- vista vista is all the way


----------



## planetcall (Feb 14, 2007)

I have used vista and found that XP is still better  Vista doesnt go Aero on I865Original with P4(3.0GHz HT) and 768MB RAM. That was pathetic. What a resource whore vista is. I better use XP with WindowBlinds and IconPackager


----------



## aryayush (Feb 14, 2007)

It needs at least a gigabyte of RAM for enabling Aero.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 14, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> It needs at least a gigabyte of RAM for enabling Aero.


 no dude 512 is enuf for Aero (atleast in my case)

@planetcall btw if you run both XP & Vista on a latest m/b (e.g. dg965wh), Vista blows XP away

memory management is really good (with even Vista beta2).

Vista booted faster than XP, drives open quicker than in XP, simply put- Access time for any file/folder is better & faaaster than in XP


wat was my scenario- both XP & Vista were clean Installs, completely deragmented Drives, with just Opera, & a AV (avg). installed.

my config- Intel DG965WH m/b, GMA X3000 [onboard], P4 3.06GHz, 1GB DDR2 Corsair RAM (@533MHz).


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 14, 2007)

planetcall said:
			
		

> I have used vista and found that XP is still better  Vista doesnt go Aero on I865Original with P4(3.0GHz HT) and 768MB RAM. That was pathetic. What a resource whore vista is. I better use XP with WindowBlinds and IconPackager





			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> It needs at least a gigabyte of RAM for enabling Aero.


BS , aero does not need 1Gig . It needs dx9 video card/onboard. So no matter you put what gigs of ram without dx9 hardware it wont show aero. I myself currently have 512MB ram with nvidia 6100 onboard which runs aero smooth.

@ planetcall , your 865 onboard is not sm2.0 compatible hardware , so you wont see aero. Get a low end dx9 card (like nvidia gf 5200) if you want to enjoy Aero , else xp is good enough.


----------



## premsharma (Feb 14, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> no dude 512 is enuf for Aero (atleast in my case)
> 
> @planetcall btw if you run both XP & Vista on a latest m/b (e.g. dg965wh), Vista blows XP away
> 
> ...



But then you don't have 3d Flip function of Vista working on these configurations. Rest everything agree but this GMA is only GMA 3000 and not X 3000. Or Itel trying to fox customers by adding X and making us beleive that it is equivalent to something like X200 from ATI. This is due to run away success of intel D101 & 102 mobos with ATI X200 onboard.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 14, 2007)

you're right about Flip part & GMA 3000.

the intel website says it has GMA X3000, & also the Box, i thought my PC was kinda screwed about X3000 & 3000

*www.intel.com/products/motherboard/DG965WH/index.htm


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 14, 2007)

I have got 4.0 out of 5.9 performance index with athlon64 3200+ 1 gb ddr(not ddr2) geforce 6600.
They say the computers which get 4 or 5 are best for gaming and other sh!t on vista


----------



## aryayush (Feb 14, 2007)

My bad, I am sorry for the mistake. I myself used to run Vista RC1 on my unused computer on 512 MB of RAM and I somehow forgot that for a while.


----------



## Anurag_lovesdigit (Feb 14, 2007)

congrats to m-soft


----------



## anandk (Feb 23, 2007)

a nice link
Reasons to Run to Vista; and from Vista 
*www.eweek.com/slideshow/0,1206,l=&s=&a=199829,00.asp?kc=EWEWKEMLP020307BOEB


----------



## aryayush (Feb 24, 2007)

I liked the point about spending the money on a memory upgrade instead.


----------

